# new plants today



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

plants came in today for tanks thanks to jerry 
56 gallon tall 




54 gallon acrylic


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good Rob, but whats with the moss?


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks great rob


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

christmass moss, its not doing so hot right now


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks good, nice work


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

got the rest of the plants in today thanks summer


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

cleaned and removed teh christmas moss that was not in good shape


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks a lot better rob, cant wait to see it grown in!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well....it would be nice to know what you got..... I don't know which is new or old unless the tank was barren? I know you know all their names by now....


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

the 54 acrylic is all new i lost everthing the first of jan, the 56 tank the sword and ludgwina was old everthing else is new and yes i should now the names of everthing by now but i cant remember now sorry ben i know i let you down


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

he got: willow hygro, ludwigia repens, bacopa colorata, neede leaf java fern, chain sword, and i cant remember if i sent him or paula the little jungle val I had....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well hell, you should have said something. In the last month I have thrown away enough to more than fill that tank.

Would you like a baby Ozelot Sword to go in there?

Sent these out last week


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i didnt wanna bug ya about plants ben, that would have filled teh tank up and then some, if you wanna send it go for it i still ahve lots of room


----------

